# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Abloom Exclusive Serviced Apartments Bangkok

## schiene

Wir waren im Juni 2008 4 Nächte im Abloom Hotel in Bangkok.(vorher hies es Arasia Luecha Park Hotel )

Adresse: 29 Phahonyothin Soi 3, Bangkok, Thailand 

Zum Preis von 34 Euro übers Internet gebucht.
Das Hotel liegt in einer Nebenstraße Soi 3 Nähe Victoria Monument.
Zum Skay Train sind es 5 Minuten zu Fuß oder man läßt sich mit dem Hauseigenen TukTuk kostenlos hinfahren.

Was bitet das Hotel.

- großer Pool im 2.OG + Sauna Männlein Weiblein getrennt
- kleiner Kinderpool
- ein Gym/Fitnesstudio
- Internetkaffe bis 22Uhr oder gegen Bezahlung W-Lan auf dem Zimmer
- Restaurant bis 22Uhr geöffnet
- kostenloser TukTuk Service zum Skaytrain bis 21 Uhr
- Waschsalon gegen Gebühr











Das Zimmer
- große moderne Toilette,mit seperater Duschkabine
- Schlafraum mit guten Matratzen
- mehrer Schränke mit Innenbeleuchtung und versch.Schubladen
- Zimmersafe
- der Schlafraum kann mit Schiebetüren vom folgenden Wohn/Küchenbereich
 abgetrennt werden.
- es gibt auch Raucherzimmer  ::  









Die Küche

- großer Kühlschrank
- Spülbecken
- Mikrowelle
- Wasserkocher
- diverses Geschirr,Gläser,Besteck



Die Wohnecke

- Sitzecke mit Flat TV
- DVD Player
- HBO Programme
- versch. Magazine





Allgemeines zum Hotel
- sehr freundliches und engl.sprechendes Personal.
- beim Einchecken bekommt man einen Bergüßungsdrink und gekühlte Serviette.
- Ein Hotelmitarbeiter begleitet sie aufs Zimmer und zeigt ihnen dabei alle Räumlichkeiten wie Gym,Pool,Saune u.s.w.
- die Zimmerreinigung wird immer zu 2 durchgeführt,zusätzlich ist ein Sicherheitsmitarbeiter zur Überwachung dabei!
- täglich kostenlose Zeitung aufs Zimmer (Daily XPress)

Negatives

- Getränke am Pool und Restaurat sehr teuer(gr.Singha 120 Bath)
- ab 22 Uhr keine Service mehr.
- besser den Kühlschrank mit eigenen Getränken auffüllen.

Fazit

Ein Hotel in welchen man sich sehr wohlfühlt.Guter Service,sauberer neu eingerichtete Zimmer.Schöner Pool mit kühlem Wasser.
Zum Flughafen benötigt man  mit dem Taxi 25-30 Minuten.Kostet 190 Bath+65 Bath für Highway.Das Hotel gehört übrigens laut Aussage des Personals einem hochrangigen Armeegeneral.
Kann dieses Hotel nur empfehlen,denn zu diesem Preis wird sehr sehr viel Geboten.
Bitte nur übers Internet buchen da bei telefon.Zimmerreservierung es gleich erheblich teurer wird.Bei einer Anfrage von uns wollten sie 3900 Bath,wir haben bei der Buchung 1700 Bath bezahlt.
Zur Buchung und weiteren Infos hier entlang......
http://www.agoda.de/asia/thailand/ba...partments.html

----------


## schiene

Gestern kam ein Bekannter von mir aus Bangkok zurück.Er war auch auf meine Empfehllung hin in dem Hotel und fand es auch  sehr gut.

----------

